# New sod turning grayish



## Dtlantzy (Jun 15, 2019)

Anybody have any idea why my grass is turning a greenish gray color in places? I installed new sod at the end of April. Followed the watering schedule and now we're on the every-three-day water schedule. I'm afraid it's not getting enough water now but is there another issue I should be concerned about?


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

I would expect drought to be more uniform. Though your first picture looks like drought stress, turf right around it looks fine. So I am not convinced it's drought. Probably a disease.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Did you drop or spray anything?

If you sprayed Tenacity or dropped Scott's weed preventer it could turn some growth white


----------



## Dtlantzy (Jun 15, 2019)

I used Scott's Turf Builder. I made sure to wait until it had been laid 6 weeks to fertilize.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The sod by the post looks dead. The one by the hill looks like a disease. The blades look long too.

How many inches of irrigation are you doing? Use a straight wall container placed in the lawn (eg tuna can) to measure it.


----------

